# Chiller Theatre this weekend?



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Anyone on the board headed to Chiller this weekend? We'll be there Friday night and all day Saturday. I wish we (my blushing bride and I) could stay Sunday, but I've gotta work.

Though I enjoy meeting the stars and even getting autographs, I'm still in it mostly for the kits. 

So -- anyone going?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

See you there. I'll be there all weekend - just look for the guy in the insanely yellow button-down shirt with "PGMS" embroidered over the pocket.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the Moebius table in the flesh.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'll be there Saturday and working the Make It & Take It in the morning. Stop by and introduce yourself!

MMM


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Man i hope you guys have a good time i gotta be at work all weekend got this clearance sale going on all weekend , sucks to be in retail sales i miss out on so much , shows family get togethers dont get me wrong money is good when sales are good but you give up so much of your time , again have fun guys hopefully one day i can make it a point to go to one of the shows .

Robert .


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I'll be working the Model and Art Contest as usual.

See ya there.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I haven't gone since they moved from Secaucus. Not even sure where the new location is. I'll have to see if my friend wants to go, maybe I can have him navigate - he knows that area better than me.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll be there working the Make and Take on Saturday afternoon...

Looking forward to meeting some of you guys!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Judy and I will be there Saturday. We'll be around the bar area. I'll be the one with the Guinness, probably the ONLY one, so I should not be hard to spot. Please introduce yourselves, it'll be great!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jim; Jay and I SHOULD be in our usual spot next to Moebius and Dice. I WILL have the Bama Frank head at the show, but you will have to ask for it (with all the C&Ds right now, I decided NOT to have a build-up on the table). 
See you on Saturday!
Tom


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tom,

Hold one for me...I will be there Saturday morning...don't want you to sell all of them and not have one for me! 

MMM


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Keep one on the side for me too Tom, that thing looks great!
I'll be bringing photos of the new Monster Scenes Limited kit that will be out soon. Tried to have it molded for Chiller but life got in the way again!
See you guys there!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,

You gotta show me what you have planned....

MMM


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Tom, don't forget the photoetch set I did for you ... that you probably also won't be displaying but will have under the table. (I'll be bringing more inventory of it with me.)

I can't wait to see Lou's buildup!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd love to go, but I ain't got no money. 

Sean


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Bob and Jim: you got it! I will also have an etched brass medallion to fit the Aurora Dracula that Paul (ParaGraphix) did for me. Paul; I will have Lou's build-up PLUS the IM build-up (with the RDJ head) by my friend Bernd. TEASER ALERT: If you CAN'T be at Chiller and do NOT want to be REALLY FRUSTRATED, read no further...:dude:





Ok, is the coast clear? With a bit of luck, making it's debut at Chiller, there WILL be an all new replacement head (sculpted by Ray Santoleri) that has NOT been previously announced ANYWHERE, but will make Moebius figure kit fans VERY happy!  I have not even seen the pics , but Ray knocks it out of the park EVERY time, so this should be a must have as well. :thumbsup:
See everyone at the show!
Tom


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Jim,
> 
> You gotta show me what you have planned....
> 
> MMM


Bob, I'll be bringing WIP pics to show to give you an idea of how it will look.
Gonna be a great time!:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Where is it held? May be close enough for me to go.

hal9001-


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

http://www.chillertheatre.com/main.htm

Thats the link. You really should go, if for nothing else to meet the man himself...Frank !:thumbsup:Great guy and I think he'll have a glow Chiller Frankenstien for sale!:thumbsup:
Now I'm just wondering if it would be easier to go thru the dealers room to pick up all the kits I need or just hand my wallet over to Frank!:tongue:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
Looks like I'll be meeting a few of you, though I may not realize it just then! 
I'll probably be wearing my dark blue ball cap with the "US Air Force Retired" patch. Of course, I'll also be keeping company with a gorgeous German lady.

Jeff


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I went to chiller religiously from 1998-2006...when my wife passed away in 2007, I moved down south...its a great show....lots of memories...but I went there to find aurora kits and kits you couldnt find anywhere else...but with the advent of the web and online hobby shops...and of course polar lights, and then Frank...I can get anything I want online...they pretty much filled all I had on my list...and then some:thumbsup:

Z


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

For you fiends who will be visiting (or working) the Monster Scenes Make-n-Take, snap a few photos and send them along to [email protected]. Could be good to post some images at MonsterScenes.net to help implicate my co-conspirators...

Yessss...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see your note until I just returned - I didn't take any photos even though I worked the table most of the weekend on and off.

It was a lot of fun. The kids came in waves, and there were two sisters (Sophia and Valentina) who came back each day to work on another kit. Another little girl (I forget her name) said it was the most fun she'd ever had. I think there are some new recruits!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Renate and I were there all day Saturday (and even snuck in on Friday to get Mickey Rooney's autograph) and had a great time. It was our first Halloween Chiller in several years. We usually go to the April ones since they're not quite so hectic.

We liked the new venue; it was easier to get around.

The dealer's room, my main reason for going, was outstanding as usual. I stopped by to gawk at the Moebuis Jupiter II, took some pics and chatted with Tom. But since others have posted their photos, I probably won't bother with mine. 

Overall, I got some good deals on the Glow Big Frankie, the new Frankenstein and the Flying Sub, netting all for $150. I've been busy working since we got back this morning and so haven't cracked them open -- yet. I also picked up the replacement head from Posthumous Productions.

Another reason for going was to meet Davy Jones of the Monkees. Our daughter is a HUGE fan and we were determined to ask him to autograph a photo she took of him at a 1982 reunion performance. Davy was surprised to see such an old and candid shot, but was happy to sign. He also sent her a greeting via video that I recorded. 

I also picked up a few other autographs and Patrick Stewart was kind enough to verify a signature from a letter I received in 1989.

Afterward, the Dead Elvi did their (great!) thing and Bowser of Sha-Na-Na and Davy Jones got up to stretch their vocal cords. The place was a madhouse -- but a fun one!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Chiller was QUITE a blast!!! Hanging with Team Moebius is always fun (although sometimes a little TAXING*) The glow Frankie was quite a hit (and why not; a COMPLETE "straight" kit plus a COMPLETE SECOND FIGURE in glow plastic). For the SAME price retail as the regular kit! Good to meet PaulBo and reconnect with MMM, Hunch and NTRPRZ. Moved ALOT of plastic and resin parts this weekend, thanks to everyone for their support! :thumbsup:
See you in April!
Tom



*Sorry Joanne, the devil made me do it! :wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! Two franks for the price of one! Cant beat that.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

http://www.chillertheatre.com/c1009/chil1009.htm

Here's my photos... some Make N Take photo's in the Contest section.

Buc


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Great pics buc ! wish i were there hope you had a good time .

Robert


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Why didn't anyone tell me about the two-for-one Frankenstein? Oh well ...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jeff; the Moebius glow kit has two complete Frankenstein figures ...:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd love to get one, anyone want to do a great trade?
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271061


----------

